# JSpinner ohne Tausendertrennzeichen



## Gast2 (29. Jun 2011)

Ich suche wie verrückt kann aber nichts finden. 

Wie kann man einen JSpinner mit NumberFormatModel so einstellen, dass kein Trennzeichen angezeigt wird?


----------



## Titanpharao (29. Jun 2011)

Du übergibst ihm ein Integer anstelle eines Double?


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jun 2011)

Ich meine das Tausendertrennzeichen. Ich habe ein NumberModel mit Integern. Hätte ich noch sagen sollen.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jul 2011)

Hat denn keienr eine Idee wie das gehen könnte?


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Jul 2011)

Doch. Der NumberEditor ist hier das Stichwort, denn der wird benutzt vom SpinnerNumberModel. Standartmäßig ist dort das DecimalFormat 
	
	
	
	





```
#,##0.###
```
 eingestellt, das müsstest du eben ändern.
Z.b.

```
spinner.setEditor(new JSpinner.NumberEditor(spinner, "0"));
```


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jul 2011)

Hab den alternativen Konstruktor nicht gesehen. Bzw den Sinn nicht richtig erkannt. Das hilft mir danke! 

Wundert mich, dass ich dazu keine Lösung im Netz gefunden hab. Das Problem hatten viele, Lösungen waren jedoch nie wirklich genannt bzw. über Konstrukte wie eigene Editor Klassen und so weiter (extrem aufwendig). 

Dachte mir doch, dass es einfacher geht.

>> Erledigt


----------

